# chihuahua with difficulty walking



## jc212 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I have a chihuahua-mix pom and she's about 5 years old. 
Recently she's been having trouble walking with her hind-legs. Sometimes it's OK but sometimes, especially if she just gets up from her bed after lying down for a long time, she'll walk really slow and one of her hind leg can't move very well. She can't really run or jump anymore either. Once she jumped off from the couch and she was in obvious pain, so now we put her on the ground if she wants to get off the couch. I did some research and it seems like it could be luxating patella? She did injure herself one time when she was 6-8 months old -- she tried to climb out of her pen and fell, and injured one of her hind leg. She just walked around on three legs for a while but later it was fine again and there hasn't been a problem all these years. Could there be another reason why her legs are having difficulty walking? My parents think that it might have to do with her being spayed. We got her spayed just this past December. Or could it be because she didn't exercise for too long and her legs got weak? 
She's always been so active and ran around all the time and this is so sudden because she wasn't injured recently at all.

Please let me know if you have any idea or suggestions as to what the cause may be.
Thank you!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

If it only seems to be effecting one leg, then I would suspect luxating patella, if it's both it could be arthritis though she's very young for that. Only a vet will be able to tell for sure, so I'd get her in for an exam as soon as you can. Both conditions I mentioned are quite painful.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You should take her to the vet for an exam. I don't see how spaying would help at all.


----------



## MinaMinPin (Apr 28, 2011)

The dog may have joint problems like arthritis. Isn't the dog overweight? Dogs that are small usually have that joint problem due to excess weight. Their small legs cannot tolerate the extra weight that they carry which poses a major stress on the joints.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor little gal.

I agree. Seeing the vet for some x-rays or an exam should be on your to-do list. If it is joint problems then there are plenty of great natural products to alleviate the pain, but if it is something else then a vet recommendation is probably best. Good luck.


----------



## destinyQueen (Mar 31, 2011)

A visit to the vet should be made the soonest possible time. There might be some abnormalities in the structures of the bones and joints of the affected leg. if you keep putting off visiting the vet, the condition might progress and your pet may suffer more complications. So it's better to nip the problem in the bud. Best of luck and please do update us on your dog's progress....


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Very possible that it's indeed luxating patella since it only affects one leg and she's able to walk on the other 3, but I'm not quite sure.
Do check the symptoms listed here as well as how to treat it.

Luxating Patella


----------



## jc212 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments!

She is a lot better now, i've been taking her on short walks and it seems to have helped her leg. She can run and walk fine now, with the occasional stiffness. I will take her to the vet soon though, just to make sure everything's ok. It seems to be lack of exercise..
The thing is, I'm usually the one who takes her on walks but I was away from home for school so no one really walked her..

Thanks again!


----------

